# Cut or Not To Cut?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So Miss Mae Mae is now 10 months old and has yet to be cut. I am seriously considering a trim down but I can't seem to find any examples of what I want. It seems that there are only long coats or puppy cuts that I'm seeing and if I get her trimmed/cut I want something in between. I posted on a grooming forum asking for advice or pics for me to take to the groomer next time I'm in like scissoring and clippers, blade suggestions etc... Does anyone have any in between cuts out there that they can show me? She is such a tomboy and my husband has nicknamed her Mess because she's always so disheveled, but that's who she is. Timmy was so easy compared to her, but maybe it's a girl thing :laugh: or maybe I really don't really want to get her cut. She really is very good about being combed out so that's not the issue either... so confused!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think she would look good with a scissor cut. I would just trim her beard and ears area shorter. I think she would look more puppy like. Maddie looks so much cuter with shorter beard and ears. I do it myself and its easy. I also cut her hair about twice a year but it doesn't grow fast.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Mae looks a lot like Archer colouration wise. I think Archer's black beard is growing out silver, so I guess someday he won't have a black beard! I'm wondering what I will do about trimming him too! I like cute short ears but of course with sables it is nice to keep them long. I'll be following Mae's cut to see!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

noooooo.....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here she is  I think she looks better in her top knot. But I do like her beard shorter.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I vote for cutting her into a medium puppycut. As you know I'm a huge fan of a short cut


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

She's a beautiful Havanese in her long coat. I feel your pain; that flowing coat is majestic. That said, shorter hair is so much less stressful. For example this morning Rory and I romped through a dewy meadow. She'd have come out a major mess in her long coat but it was no big deal with the puppy cut.

I like both so I'm of no help, but - I wouldn't have cut my pup's coat if I didn't have to. 

PS: Nice job Suzi!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Oh my she is a BEAUTY!! I haven't seen a picture of Mae-Mae since her early puppy pics. She is all grown up. As for the cut - I know how you feel I struggle to cut Canela's long hair, some days I want to cut and then other days I didn't. It took 2yrs before I did anything and it was drastic; we went with the Japanese hair-do. DH n I love this cut for her; I think she prefers this cut too.

So go with your gut about the cut.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...I haven't seen her in a while. I'm a fan of long full coats, but you do what is good for you and Mae. She's a total doll.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Oh my she is a BEAUTY!! I haven't seen a picture of Mae-Mae since her early puppy pics. She is all grown up. As for the cut - I know how you feel I struggle to cut Canela's long hair, some days I want to cut and then other days I didn't. It took 2yrs before I did anything and it was drastic; we went with the Japanese hair-do. DH n I love this cut for her; I think she prefers this cut too.


Can you show us Canela's cut?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> Can you show us Canela's cut?


Here you go, plus the link to the post: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=31426&page=2

She's been going to the groomer every three weeks to maintain it. I want to cut it myself but I haven't had the courage to do it. I have the clippers and all the tools but not brave enough 'yet'; I do shave their belly and under/in-between their paws but the whole body is a too much for me. Scared I might nick her. I even tried to get DH to do since he shaves his head bald. LOL but he won't do it LOL


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

As I was looking for Canela pix I forgot I had saved other Havi pictures for potential haircuts. I hope Yunque's mom doesn't mind :redface: maybe it might give you some ideas for Lil Mae. I also added my powerpoint slide I took to the groomer - it help getting Canela's cut right.

Good Luck - let us know what you decide.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Canela's beautiful with her japanese cut. It fits her so well. Of course, she is gorgeous with her full coat too. I like Yunque's cut. I'm going to save that one for my next cut for Maggie, that is, if I ever have Maggie cut shorter again. DH loves the shorter cut. I like long. Yunque''s is a compromise  for me. 
At least now with the shorter cut, we are not picking off seed pods, grass clipping and anything else Maggie can get into outside. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Jen,
Does Mae usually look like this after coming in from outside?  I now have a chair by the door to clean Maggie up before she run through the house. She loves being a girl! :biggrin1:
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Here she is  I think she looks better in her top knot. But I do like her beard shorter.


Thanks Suzi, I like your magic!



BFrancs said:


> As I was looking for Canela pix I forgot I had saved other Havi pictures for potential haircuts. I hope Yunque's mom doesn't mind :reface: maybe it might give you some ideas for Lil Mae. I also added my powerpoint slide I took to the groomer - it help getting Canela's cut right.
> 
> Good Luck - let us know what you decide.


I like Yunque's pic Betty, I might have to hold onto that one.



Celesthav said:


> View attachment 83361
> 
> Jen,
> Does Mae usually look like this after coming in from outside?  I now have a chair by the door to clean Maggie up before she run through the house. She loves being a girl! :biggrin1:
> Jeanne & Maggie


Unfortunately, yes, that is a very familiar site plus the rest of her looks like that too. I found a slug on her the other day!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, I agree all sorts of goodie have been found in Maggie's long coat. No slugs though,  I did find a slug next to the steps yesterday and snatched it before Maggie, the hound dog found it. DH calls her a blood hound. She can find anything. I pulled a turtle hatchling out of her mouth last fall. Sea birds must have dropped him off for Maggie to play with. 
If you didn't see Maggie's long coat pic before it was cut over at first time grooming post, I'll include it. She looks a lot like her fur dad. 
I like Yunque's cut too. Nice skirt trim and full face, ears and tail. That's what I'll do next year. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a little crazy around here but I did get Mae's hair cut a couple weeks ago. I brought in a few pics and am once again very happy with my groomer, thank goodness! I spent a rainy weekend at the beach this past weekend and am VERY thankful for a shorter length. I might get some head fine tuning next time I'm in.

IMG_6475

IMG_6469


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks great!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> So Miss Mae Mae is now 10 months old and has yet to be cut. I am seriously considering a trim down but I can't seem to find any examples of what I want. It seems that there are only long coats or puppy cuts that I'm seeing and if I get her trimmed/cut I want something in between. I posted on a grooming forum asking for advice or pics for me to take to the groomer next time I'm in like scissoring and clippers, blade suggestions etc... Does anyone have any in between cuts out there that they can show me? She is such a tomboy and my husband has nicknamed her Mess because she's always so disheveled, but that's who she is. Timmy was so easy compared to her, but maybe it's a girl thing :laugh: or maybe I really don't really want to get her cut. She really is very good about being combed out so that's not the issue either... so confused!


I am quite sure that anything longer than what you typically see on the forum as a "puppy cut" will need to be scissored. There are no blades that will leave it that long, or make it even.

While I don't want to cut Kodi's coat, I have often thought that if I did decide to go that route at some point, I'd take one of HIS puppy pictures with me to show the groomer what I wanted. (or to use as an example for myself, should I attempt it on my own)

Here are two phases where a particularly loved Kodi's coat length, though I'd leave his face and tail a little longer than the first one. (but I'd trim them a BIT also, so they'd blend in) The first is at 7 months and the second at 8 months:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! I missed that this wasn't a new thread. But you ended up just in the range of length I'd want if I did it. She looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mae looks adorable in her new shorter length. Just like people some of the Havs are cuter in long hair and some are cuter in shorter hair!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

BFrancs said:


> As I was looking for Canela pix I forgot I had saved other Havi pictures for potential haircuts. I hope Yunque's mom doesn't mind :redface: maybe it might give you some ideas for Lil Mae. I also added my powerpoint slide I took to the groomer - it help getting Canela's cut right.
> 
> Good Luck - let us know what you decide.


No problem!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I love her new cut, Jen! She looks great.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Mae looks adorable. The groomer did a great job and I love the length.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think she looks pretty cute too if I have to say :redface: One of my requirements was that it be just long enough to part along her back which it does. It's funny to see her without her dark tipping but that hair was getting kind of rough looking. Debating if I want her ears trimmed just a bit to get some of that cleaned up too but I like her dark tips there, we'll see.

Tere,
I used that pic of Yunque for the groomer, thanks for posting Betty!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

BFrancs said:


> Oh my she is a BEAUTY!! I haven't seen a picture of Mae-Mae since her early puppy pics. She is all grown up. As for the cut - I know how you feel I struggle to cut Canela's long hair, some days I want to cut and then other days I didn't. It took 2yrs before I did anything and it was drastic; we went with the Japanese hair-do. DH n I love this cut for her; I think she prefers this cut too.
> 
> So go with your gut about the cut.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


"Japanese hair-do"??? Please explain.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

betteboop57 said:


> "Japanese hair-do"??? Please explain.


Check out post #276  - looks real cute.


----------

